# Ralph Lauren online kaufen...



## Silenzz (20. April 2012)

Guten Tag, 

Ich wollte mir von Ralph Lauren ein Polohemd zulegen, und bin auf der Suche nach günstigen Angeboten auf diese Seite hier gestoßen www.poloralphlaurenoutletuk.com ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand diesen Shop kennt, die Preise sind ja wirklich sehr günstig, aber ich hab doch ein komisches Gefühl, da was zu bezahlen. Auche eine Suche via Google hat mir nichts gebracht, keiner scheint diese Seite wirklich zu kennen, was mich ein wenig stutzig gemacht hat, allerdings geben sie an, dass sie Paypal als Zahlungsmittel annehmen. Naja, wäre echt nett wenn hier jemand schreiben könnte ob, und wenn, was für Erfahrungen er mit diesem Shop er gemacht hat, damit ich gewissheit habe.

MfG

-Silenzz


----------



## Kamsi (20. April 2012)

> Domain name: poloralphlaurenoutletuk.com
> Registrant Contact: xiamen xianfeng .info lin jack ()
> Fax: putian putian putian, fujian 351254
> CNAdministrative Contact: xiamen xianfeng .info lin jack () +86.111111
> Fax: putian putian putian, fujian 351254 CN







wahrscheinlich die übliche asiatenfälscher firma


----------



## Silenzz (20. April 2012)

Wäre ja zu schön gewesen


----------



## Macaveli (20. April 2012)

Biste zufällig aus Stuttgart oder Umgebung?


----------



## EspCap (20. April 2012)

Zalando hat Ralph Lauren. Hab da mittlerweile auch schon ein paar mal bestellt und bin absolut zufrieden. Rücksendungen klappen auch ohne Probleme.

http://www.zalando.de/polo-ralph-lauren/


----------



## Legendary (20. April 2012)

Ein Polohemd 140 Euro...aber sonst gehts euch schon noch gut oder?


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ein Polohemd 140 Euro...aber sonst gehts euch schon noch gut oder?



Wers braucht ^^
Ist wie mit Uhren für 300.000 Euro


----------



## EspCap (21. April 2012)

Diese "Big Pony"-Shirts sind ja auch grauenhaft. Ich hab nur die ganz normalen mit dem kleinen Logo. 

Bei ersterem muss ich immer an das hier denken. Ich hasse riesige Logo-Aufdrucke...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wers braucht ^^
> Ist wie mit Uhren für 300.000 Euro



Ich glaub keiner hier im Forum kann sich auch annähernd eine 300.000 Euro Uhr leisten. Das kann man dann ja wenigstens sogar als Wertanlage bezeichnen. 


Ausserdem erinnert mich Ralph Lauren sowieso immer nur an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfiZecEhPoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Macaveli (21. April 2012)

Wenn ich überlege wieviele Pullover und T-Shirts ich nach 2-3 mal waschen nicht mehr anziehen konnte weil sie entweder eingegangen sind oder sich verzogen haben weil die Qualität so mies war, dann komme ich schon ins grübeln ob es wirklich Sinn macht weiterhin bei H&M und Konsorten einkaufen zu gehen. Meine Freundin hat mir vor knapp 5 Jahren einen 350 &#8364; Pullover geschenkt, der sieht nach etlichen Waschgängen immernoch aus wie am ersten Tag. Es ist halt immer einfach zu sagen dass jemand markengeil ist oder dass es unsinn ist Poloshirts für 140 &#8364; zu tragen aber ich kaufe mir mittlerweile lieber ein Shirt für 60-80 Euro (habe dafür natürlich auch weniger Auswahl im Schrank) anstatt 5 H&M Shirts die ich nach einpaar Tagen in den Müll werfen kann... Qualität hat ihren Preis und bei Klamotten ist er meistens gerechtfertigt.


Tante Edit: Bei Zalando kostet das normale schwarze Shirt 120&#8364; auf Amazon nur 60&#8364;.... Link


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Macaveli schrieb:


> anstatt 5 H&M Shirts die ich nach einpaar Tagen in den Müll werfen kann...



Ist aber auch Stuss...

Ich weiß net was du mit deinen Shirts machst aber bei mir halten "billig" Shirts für 10 Euro schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Macaveli (21. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist aber auch Stuss...
> 
> Ich weiß net was du mit deinen Shirts machst aber bei mir halten "billig" Shirts für 10 Euro schon seit Jahren.



Ich mache nichts besonderes damit außer tragen und waschen und am Waschen kann es mit Sicherheit nicht liegen, bei anderen Shirts funktioniert es doch auch. Natürlich kann ich die billigen Shirts gewissermaßen noch tragen aber ich finde das sieht einfach kacke aus wenn man mit so nem verwaschenen ding rumläuft wo die Fäden schon raushängen, mich persönlich stört es halt.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Macaveli schrieb:


> Ich mache nichts besonderes damit außer tragen und waschen und am Waschen kann es mit Sicherheit nicht liegen, bei anderen Shirts funktioniert es doch auch. Natürlich kann ich die billigen Shirts gewissermaßen noch tragen aber ich finde das sieht einfach kacke aus wenn man mit so nem verwaschenen ding rumläuft wo die Fäden schon raushängen, mich persönlich stört es halt.



Ja ist halt immer sehr subjektiv... total abgewrackte Shirts trägt niemand gern, es sei denn es passt in die soziale Gruppe, mit der man verkehrt


----------



## Macaveli (21. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja ist halt immer sehr subjektiv... total abgewrackte Shirts trägt niemand gern, es sei denn es passt in die soziale Gruppe, mit der man verkehrt



LOL Amen!!!!


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2012)

Macaveli schrieb:


> [...]anstatt 5 H&M Shirts die ich nach einpaar Tagen in den Müll werfen kann... Qualität hat ihren Preis und bei Klamotten ist er meistens gerechtfertigt



Faszinierend...ich habe einige NY Shirts die nach einem Jahr (also ca. 40 Waschgänge je nach Tragehäufigkeit) noch aussehen wie neu...was ist also das Problem? 


Ich darf gar nicht sagen, dass ich mir vor ca. 10 Jahren beim NY ein schwarzes langärmliges Oberteil mit Reißverschluss gekauft habe, das ist mein Lieblingsoberteil. Das Ding sieht aus als hätte ich es vorige Woche gekauft. (kann auch gerne ein Foto machen  )

Nicht alles günstige ist Müll und nicht alles teure ist gleich ein einziger Segen für die Leute die mit Geld um sich werfen können. (nichts anderes ist es, wenn man sich Shirts für 100 Euro kauft oder kaufen die sich dann einen Corsa für 500 €?)


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. April 2012)

Gibt ja noch nen Mittelding an Preis und Qualität.

Ich empfehle dem TE Shops wie brands4friends, dress4less oder Outlet Center. Alternativ auch Kleiderkreisel (Glücksgriffe) oder ebay (second hand). 

kaufe mittlerweile echt viel Second Hand und freue mich über jedes Schnäppchen, gibt auch viel Second Hand was nie getragen wurde - naja, bei Frauenkleidung jedenfalls ...


----------



## BoP78 (24. April 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Gibt ja noch nen Mittelding an Preis und Qualität.



Kann ich absolut zustimmen. KA was Leute dazu treibt für ein windiges Krokodil auf der Brust so viel Geld rauszuwerfen.

Auf der anderen Seite muss einem klar sein was man bekommt wenn man bei KIK kauft:
* minderwertigste Qualität
* Chemie ohne Ende die sich gern mal einen Weg in den Körper sucht
* Kinderarbeit

Warum nicht zum netten Einzelhändler um die Ecke bei dem man sich Shirts für 30€ und Jeans für 60€ kauft die A) gute Qualität haben und  nicht lächerlich überteuert sind.


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. April 2012)

Falls du aus BW kommst, sei dir das Outlet in Metzingen ans Herz gelegt. Da kann man richtig gute Schnäppchen bei den teuren Marken, wie Boss, CK, RL etc. machen  Im Schnitt waren es glaube ich 25-30% Ersparnis.


----------

